# LoTR vs other fantasy movies/games/books: which one has the strongest dwarves?



## EpicnessandCo (Apr 11, 2017)

I've always wandered about this and I've done a lot of research and I just posted my first video on LoTR vs WoW dwarves because these are the fantasy worlds I know most about. My opinion is LoTR dwarves would win 1v1 combat and prolonged war, while WoW dwarves would win single battles between armies. But what about dwarves from Warhammer, DnD, Eragon, any other fantasy books/games? Which dwarves are the strongest physically, and which ones have the most powerful armies? Consider the armies meet on a field, so neither side is defending a castle or city.


----------



## Þráinn Þórhallsson (Jul 19, 2019)

In Eragon the dwarves have iron knuckles...I think it is pretty hard to top that.


----------



## Miguel (Jul 19, 2019)

Everyone and everything is overpowered in Warhammer.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Jul 20, 2019)

EpicnessandCo said:


> I've always wandered about this and I've done a lot of research and I just posted my first video on LoTR vs WoW dwarves because these are the fantasy worlds I know most about. My opinion is LoTR dwarves would win 1v1 combat and prolonged war, while WoW dwarves would win single battles between armies. But what about dwarves from Warhammer, DnD, Eragon, any other fantasy books/games? Which dwarves are the strongest physically, and which ones have the most powerful armies? Consider the armies meet on a field, so neither side is defending a castle or city.


What about The Witcher? I think it'd be easy for Geralt of Rivia to lay waste to some monster baddies.


CL



CirdanLinweilin said:


> What about The Witcher? I think it'd be easy for Geralt of Rivia to lay waste to some monster baddies.
> 
> 
> CL


Witcher book/game series has dwarves as well!


CL


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 1, 2019)

Eragon dwarves are, somehow to me, weak... Spineless if I can put it that way. I'm sorry, somehow I never quite liked the Inheritance Cycle races as the story progresses. Felt like there are no substances to the Inheritance Cycle.

WoW dwarves are good for long term, small raids.

I don't think I have, disappointingly, never been "exposed" to dwarves from DnD and Warhammer.


----------

